

Startup develops electric car with 150 miles of range for under $10,000 - ck2
http://www.tgdaily.com/sustainability-features/67701-150-miles-of-electric-car-range-for-under-10000

======
ck2
That sure looks better than a smartcar to me.

Is that an optical illusion - the rear wheel seems smaller than the front?

